# Housing white's tree frogs in pairs?



## HannahM (Aug 19, 2011)

I have one white's tree frog in a 45x45x60cm exo terra. Im not really to sure on the sex (i like to think he's a male) but im really intested in getting him a friend. Would this be ok? How would i go about intrducing if so? Does it matter if they are 2males, 2females or male and female? I know that they must be the same size if you do get two. Do i need to clean the viv before putting the new frog in (are they terratorial). 
I would be greatfull of any info and advice thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

HannahM said:


> I have one white's tree frog in a 45x45x60cm exo terra. Im not really to sure on the sex (i like to think he's a male) but im really intested in getting him a friend. Would this be ok? How would i go about intrducing if so? Does it matter if they are 2males, 2females or male and female? I know that they must be the same size if you do get two. Do i need to clean the viv before putting the new frog in (are they terratorial).
> I would be greatfull of any info and advice thanks.


Ok, you already know the most important bit- don't introduce one big frog to one small enough to eat! :2thumb:

Sex totally doesn't matter; males and females and any combination of the above will get on fine, and White's are one of the species that seems to do better in pairs or groups. No, you don't need to clean the tank out first, what you *do* need to do is quarantine your new arrival in a seperate container for a few weeks or a month to make sure it is healthy before you put it in with your established frog. Hope that helps.


----------



## HannahM (Aug 19, 2011)

Once i know the new frog is healthy do i just put them in together, there isnt a special way to do it or best time of day to do it? Also when it comes to feeding time is there any special requirments i need to do to make sure they dont eat each other or anything? Just want to make sure i know everything and do it all correct.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

HannahM said:


> Once i know the new frog is healthy do i just put them in together, there isnt a special way to do it or best time of day to do it? Also when it comes to feeding time is there any special requirments i need to do to make sure they dont eat each other or anything? Just want to make sure i know everything and do it all correct.


If they are of similar size, you don't have to worry about the eating bit- White's are greedy, but canibalism only happens with frogs that will fit in their mouth.
In terms of feeding, just try and make sure they both have a chance at food- and don't freak if the new frog seems shy at first- it's all new, to him/her, remember.
Best time of day to introduce would probably be early evening. This gives the new frog time to find it's way around and choose a resting place before the morning.


----------



## HannahM (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok thanks i think thats all i wanted to know, oh will it be ok to house 2 in a 45x45x60cm exo terra? If so the hunt begings for a whites that about 3inches in lengh in the medway kent area lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

HannahM said:


> Ok thanks i think thats all i wanted to know, oh will it be ok to house 2 in a 45x45x60cm exo terra? If so the hunt begings for a whites that about 3inches in lengh in the medway kent area lol.


Gods, not another Medway keeper??!! Are we coming out of the woodwork, or wot??? :lol2:

Haven't been in there for a while, but one of the two pet shops in Sheerness had some fair-sized White's last time I looked.


----------



## HannahM (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok thanks, will have a ring round the pet shops that are further away to see if they have any the size im after, don't wana travel all that way incase they don't. Medway and gravesend are full or reptile keepers don't hear abou people owning frogs as much. (all about snakes and bosc's and the odd beardie and t)
Thanks for your help


----------

